# Skiing!!!



## W7 PMC

You guys never told me how fucking hard skiing is. I came home with bruises in places that i never knew could bruise & i never fell over on the ski's once.

Had more fun sledging down an 8KM run, in the dark & pissed at 11:00pm with a load of work pals. Some of the crashes were worthy of "Police, Camera, Action"

I knew skiing was gonna be a little tough, but i never realised how fit you need to be, combined with the lesser quantities of oxygen at 6000ft. Had myself a private lesson (didn't want to embaress myself in front of total strangers) & i did very well, even managing some parallel turns, but as said above, its very hard work.

The scenery was awesome though. Stood at the top of Igls looking down on Innsbruck from 8,500ft up was an amazing sight. The Alps looked stunning.


----------



## David_A

No S**t, nor did I though till I went to banff last year.

When you get better and can do parallel turns and just keep going its a lot easier. When your learning your putting loads of effort into snowplough turns and trying to stop in a hurry!!

Still as I'm a glutton for punishment - I'm off to banff again but snowboarding this time!!

Dave


----------



## Monique

Banff, in fact all Canadian Rocky Mountains ski areas are better than the best offered in the Alps, IMO.

Simple reason: the snow quality is much superior to Alpine stuff. Reason?? Here comes the catch: IT IS COLDER!

So unless you want to freeze the n**s off your brass monkey, dress up for the occasion! ;D


----------



## raven

It is exhausting when you first start. But the learning curve is steep and quick, which is what makes it so satisfying.

I now find however that I am not getting any better at skiing - which is frustrating as I'm not brilliant despite having been loads of times. My wife did a season before university and is an amazing skier, but sadly I doubt I'll ever be that good. Going for one week a year simply isn't enough practise unfortunately.

I never thought I'd say it, but I may try snowboarding next time... :-/


----------



## W7 PMC

I could not cope with colder. Innsbruck was -19c for most of last weekend & that is more than cold enough for me.


----------



## Kell

I'm going again for the first time in about 15 years in a month's time and I can't wait. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## BreTT

> I'm going again for the first time in about 15 years in a month's time and I can't wait. [smiley=dude.gif]


I did exactly the same last year. First morning was a little unsteady, then didn't look back. Helps that my burrd is instructor standard skier so I had my own personal trainer. You'll love it!


----------



## A3DFU

Paul,
all you have to do is:
train quads and gluts beforehand Â 
I know of a very good personal trainer who can teach you Â  ;D ;D
Just give me a ring on ***** *** *** before you go next time round : :-*


----------



## A3DFU

Paul,
we had -36 C down there a few years ago!!!
How's that for you???


----------



## paulatt

Can't beat skiing! 
We have been every year for the past 4yrs. The kids are now excellent skiers as they have no fear and make fun of my little mishaps on skis!! A bit of pain and a few bruises are worth it.
Great fun, adrenaline rushes and all that, wonderful scenery and the apres ski ..........


----------



## W7 PMC

Now -36, is just taking the pi$$.

Daniela, if i ever do it again, i'll take you up on your offer ;D.

I've still got bruises in strange places, but most of them came from the drunken sledging ;D


----------



## vlastan

Where are these bruises then? Tell us...I am curious! :


----------



## Guest

I would highly recommend going skiing to Norway we went last year and the kids just loved the snow aswell. . You also have to go a few times per week to a dry sloap to get really good too ;D. Remember practice makes perfect!  .. that means no falling over and breaking legs nor huge bruses .


----------



## PaulS

Yep, skiing is great fun, and physically demanding Â  Walking around in your boots with your skis over your shoulder is hard work too!

Definately recommend a few weeks of fitness training to loosen up beforehand, or as well as bruises, you will have aches in places you didn't know existed Â 

I've always tried to pick a hotel with swimming or sauna facilities to soothe away the aches....along with apres ski facilities (bars etc Â :)

You cannot beat the exhilarating feeling of having a beer in the blazing sunshine after a hard days skiing Â [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Kell

My missus is also instructor standard. Or at least was, she hasn't been for a while either, but we went up to the Snow Dome at Milton Keynes and you can just tell that you never lose it.

I am an OK skiier - Parallel turns etc, but am not brilliant. The funny thing is, we went to the dry slope at High Wycombe ages ago to get some practice in - as it the longest dry slope in England - and ended up buying a house. Since we've moved, we've been too busy doing housey things at the weekends to go again. :-/

This weekend though - I need to test out my new boots.


----------



## pgtt

Paul, i take it you managed to sort out some decent ski wear then 8)


----------



## BreTT

> My missus is also instructor standard. Â Or at least was, she hasn't been for a while either, but we went up to the Snow Dome at Milton Keynes and you can just tell that you never lose it.


Well I guess we have to let them be better at some things.... 

We're hoping to get up north on Sunday for a day - unfortunately, the weather isn't being too co-operative with unseasonally warm weather predicted through the weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## A3DFU

Paula,
both my lads learned when they were 3 years old and they are excellent skiers 

Paul,
I tell you: -36C is pretty darn cold 
I remember sitting in a chair lift wondering whether I'd be an icicle by the time we got up [smiley=wings.gif]
From memeory, it must have been the winter 1984/85


----------



## Andyman

Sounds like you had fun Paul. Nice one. Believe me it gets easier with practice. Its about 80% technique and 20% fitness. The coldest I've boarded in is -26C and that was unpleasant. We stopped in virtually every bar for a hot chocolate. 

I'm off snowboarding in Tignes in a couple of hours for the week. I hope the conditions are ok. I've read there's a very high avalanche risk there at the moment and we usually head for the off-piste straight away. If someone digs me out I'll be back next weekend.


----------



## A3DFU

You lucky **** you, Andyman 
Tignes ;D ;D been there a few times!!

I shall tell my clients to go to hell and I will go skiing :


----------



## Andyman

<smugface> ;D
Yup, can't wait. Had a shitty week trying to get Oracle databases to work and at 5pm said bollix to it and went home to pack. I've never been to Tignes before so really looking forward to it. I hear the area is pretty vast.
</smugface>


----------



## A3DFU

It's very, very good ;D
Don't forget to visit the "Whobbly Rabbit"


----------



## Andyman

> Don't forget to visit the "Whobbly Rabbit" Â


Daniela, have you been drinking?


----------



## A3DFU

Yes: milk ;D
The whobbly rabbit is at Val de Tignes, right at the end of the valley. Try it: it's great


----------



## W7 PMC

PGTT:

Managed to borrow most of the required clothing. Have to admit that it mist have been good gear, as even with the crazy temps, i did not suffer from the extreme cold (except neck & face) (next time, i'll get a baloclava).

Andy:

Have a great time (doh, guessing you've already left). Alpine resorts were a little light on snow around Xmas, but have had loads in the last couple of weeks.

Vlastan:

Nowhere you'd know 

Daniela:

I reckon i will try it again, but it was much harder work & tiring than i expected.


----------



## A3DFU

Paul,
yes: skiing is hard work and you really need to be fit to enjoy it.
Cold: next time try Piz Buin cold cream for exposed face and neck: it works a treat


----------



## Andyman

Hey guys,

I got back yesterday and had a great time in Tignes. The area is awesome and the snow was superb. Theres plenty of snow but its beginning to get a little crusty off-piste.

Unfortunately I had a fall off-piste near Val d'saire on Wednesday and broke my collar bone. I had to sit around looking at the mountain for 2 days. Luckily the painkillers mixed really well with Jack Daniels


----------



## vlastan

Ohh shit mate!! This looks painful as the collar bone is not in place!!

I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Andyman

> Ohh shit mate!! This looks painful as the collar bone is not in place!!


I'll say. I have an appointment at the fractures department tomorrow to check it out. The doctor in France said it would grow back and naturally join. But I'm not convinced. I can't see how this will join straight.


----------



## A3DFU

I'm sorry to hear that you couldn't ski all the time Addy :'( :'(
Usually no treatment other than wearing your arm in a sling is needed for a broken collar bone.
Did you have too much of the wobbley rabit then


----------



## W7 PMC

Sorry to hear that Andy 8) . Looks really painful. Glad i never broke anything, but having now tried skiing, i can see how easy it would be to break something


----------

